# Monthly Cyclone Coaster Ride Long Beach



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 3, 2008)

Sunday 12/07/08
Rides leaves at 10:00 a.m.
Meet at:
Portfolio Coffee House
2300 E. 4th Street 
Long Beach, CA 90814
Cyclone Coaster


----------

